# Cits ... >  PIC, ATMEL, SX + MMC vai SD karte.

## Vinchi

Sveiki!



Vai kādam nav pieredze ar MMC vai SD kartes pieslēgšanu pie mikrokontrolera caur SPI interfeisu? Ir nepieciešams skripts lai nolasītu datus no MMC un izvadītu uz  porta astoņām kājām. Veinalga vai ar vai bez FAT16.

Paldies!

----------

